# Vittoria Evo Triathlon tubulars.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

While I don't have my new carbon wheelset yet the tires did come in yesterday. More on the wheels after I get them. This a a pair or Vittoria Triathlon tubulars, 700C X 21mm, that Vittoria claims at 200 grams each. They usually come in lighter as can be seen below. A ride report will follow after I get my wheels and some miles on them!


----------



## SuperSlow (Feb 11, 2005)

21mm tire? Yikes


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

SuperSlow said:


> 21mm tire? Yikes


21-22mm is a typical tubie width.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

just think how much lighter they'll feel when you don't have that boat-anchor rubber band on them.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

The rubber band is coming off. My new wheels came in today!:thumbsup:


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Sweet!

I had good luck with the open corsa cx tubs last year on my 303's.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

SuperSlow said:


> 21mm tire? Yikes



They make a 23 in the regular Open Corsa tubies (not the tri model) but they don't sell nearly as many as the 21's.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking forward to pics and perhaps a review of the set up you have.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

Review Please...I need an/any excuse to ditch the Tufos.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

clgtide1 said:


> Review Please...I need an/any excuse to ditch the Tufos.


Never heard of someone needing a excuse to ditch tufos


----------

